# Kaleido Camera/Light Field



## bestimage (Jul 24, 2013)

please see the article, does it mean that it would make use of manual focus lenses(like Zeiss) easier

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2013/07/22/kaleidocamera-dslr-add-on-light-field-photography


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 25, 2013)

Theoretically, probably, albeit at a huge cost in terms of resolution.

That said, the fact that this is removable and presumably requires no mods to the camera hardware... makes this a serious drool moment.


----------



## bestimage (Jul 26, 2013)

makes sense, thanks for reply


----------

